# Printserver Linksys PSUS4



## Bajazzo (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo......

Wie kann ich bei XP-PC´s auf den Printserver zugreifen?

Die Kabel-installation sieht so aus:

DSL-Modem geht an 4-fach Switch. Von dort aus jeweils direkt zu den zwei XP-Rechnern.  Ein Port geht über den Printserver an den W98-PC.
Drucken / Internet geht bei dem W98-PC ohne Probleme.
Der Printserver wird bei den XP_Rechnern vom "PrinterPort-Setup" nicht erkannt.  obwohl bei der Installationssoftware für den PrintServer der  Server/Name erkannt wird. 
Die Rechner stehen jeweils in anderen Räumen und gehören nicht mir.  Ich habe den W98-PC. Im selben Raum ist auch der Printserver und der Farblaserdrucker.  Auf diesen Drucker möchten die anderen auch zugreigen können.  
Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?
Ich kenne mich mit Netzwerk nicht so gut aus wenn es um die Einstellungen (IP- Adressen usw. geht)  bräuchte schon genauere 
angaben wie z.B. die IP des Printservers zu finden ist.

Danke für eure Antworten


Michael


----------

